# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Oct 31, 2009)

[align=center]





[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Welcome to Samantha, Agatecrystal91, with her gorgeous mutt of a bunny, Splodge! Photos included!!!
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]The big new thing on the forum is our Side Bar Conversations chat box on the side menu. This is a program that I've paid for, for the year (ElfMommy), and if it works out, I'll renew it each year. I would like to encourage using your member name to make it easier for people using the chat box to know who you are. After typing in your user name, click on the word "profile" at the bottom to register your name with a password. The chat box should remember your IP and keep you signed in with your name on that computer, but you will be the only one able to have that name. Any problems, please contact me!
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Lulusnew**s* is wanting to gofree range with Lulu, but has lots of questions about Lulu's behavior as she's adjusting.[/align][align=center]





 *RSXinger *is thinking ahead to Christmas time and wondering about bunnies and real Christmas trees. There are some of my favorite photos of Hazel and White Chocolate in this thread already!!![/align][align=center]




*Orchid* hasextra pine cones up for grabs! Do you like to give your buns a baked pine cone, but there just aren't any around? Let *Orchid* know![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] Frankz is concerned about Sunny'sshedding. Are all of the empty spots normal? Photos included![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] Lalalatv is a new bunny mommy withlots of questions about raising her rabbit up the right way! Go see if there are any you can answer for her![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center]Bunnies who need your well-wishes:[/align][align=center]Sabine's Magicwho has a sore on her ear
[/align][align=center]SunnyCait's Whatwho may still be bloated
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]*Platypusstar *is wondering about themolar spurs Ceaser is developing and if there's anything that can be done about them between vet visits. 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*Ratmom's *wants Sherman is being a naughty bunny and she's looking for ways to correct his errant behavior. 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] *Loppalove *has had sometragic losses in her rabbitry. She's back now and hoping she's out of the woods.[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]


[/align]
[align=center]Last Day to Vote!

Halloween Bunnies!
[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center]Don't forget to Cast Your Vote for Gainesville Rabbit Rescue![/align][align=center]They're #8 in the State and #116 in the Nation! Let's make them NUMBER ONE!!![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]










[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 31, 2009)

The bunny is Michiko, slave is Yurusumaji


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just a slight correction.....we are #101 in the nation today! Thanks for the mention and everyone PLEASE VOTE! And cross-post too. Thank you!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 31, 2009)

Fantastic job, Minda!  

Emily


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL - that's my baby! :biggrin2:


----------

